# Makro für dauerhaft "w" auf G-Taste



## Denno (2. Juni 2013)

*Makro für dauerhaft "w" auf G-Taste*

Ich habe die G510 und würde gerne ein Makro haben das dauerhaft läuft im Spiel wenn ichs drück. Dann beim 2.mal drücken oder eine andere G-Taste soll man dann aufhöhren zu laufen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makro für dauerhaft "w" auf G-Taste*

So sollte es funktionieren


----------



## Denno (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makro für dauerhaft "w" auf G-Taste*

Nope leider nicht, habs jetzt doch selbst herausgefunden. Man muss W nur runter und davor eine Verzögerung. Dann eine andere Taste nur mit w hoch und wieder verzögerung. Trotzdem danke!


----------

